# My two girls



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

This is Laverne. She was bred by a local family owned pet store.










On Thursday I have family coming to visit - so I'll get better pictures of her.
I've been told she might be a "mink capped". It's hard to see in that photo, but I'm almost certain her ears count as Dumbo - when I take better pics, a consensus can be made.

Her fur is also more wavy than Shirley - I'm wondering if that is Rex or just natural variation?

This is Shirley. She was bred at same pet store but in their "feeder" line.










She's a black hooded. She started out as the shy one - they don't ever handle the young feeder rats, but now she seems more confident than Laverne when being handled.

I don't handle either of them for long periods because I can tell they are still scared when being handled - I suspect that time will earn their trust. I do handle them daily.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

awww so small ^_^
they`re beautiful and yer i`d say laverne is a dumbo, quite possibly rex


----------



## FunkyRes (May 24, 2008)

I think she definitely is a rex.
I did some searches on line - the rex pictures I had seen had much more curl, but from reading - most don't have the quality of show Rex and what tends to be photographed are the show quality rex.

She definitely has curled whiskers though. Shirley has straight whiskers - Lavern definitely has curly whiskers.


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah from what i can see her fur looks like a little rex girl i was playing with at the pet store last week (they asked me to get her out so i could sex them!!) was so hard not to take her home, rex fur feels absolutely amazing, i`m so jealous lol


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

so cute!!!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

They're both very pretty and I love the names.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

lol yeah those names are hilarious. they're cute too!


my scroll!


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

So tiny! Very precious babies.


----------



## kira (May 25, 2008)

they are lovely laverne is a dumbo, i don't know if you had dumbo's before but they are so soppy! i only keep dumbos now for that reason.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

aww they are adorable! love the names too!


----------



## mells-bells (May 17, 2008)

awwe.Such cuties!


----------

